# Struggling with a desent diet.. ;/



## edwardioo (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi im struggling to get in to a routine of a good diet, i struggle to have breakfast in a morning, i leave the house at 7, so idealy i need to be up at 6 but i carnt manage it i get up at 6.40 ish have a shower get changed then its time to go, i go bed before 1. then i need some desent idea's for meals during the day aswell! i just want to grow and bulk out a bit lol my workout during the week are good, just the meals i need help with  cheers, Ed.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

mate have a gander thru the forum theres plenty of diet tips recipes etc you could use!


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

since ive been on my routine diet ive not struggled to get up mate, i feel a million times better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what about a shake with oats and maybe some peanut butter(depending on your goals) before you go to bed put 2 scoops of whey and 50g oats into a shaker or blender then in the morning just add water and neck it down......


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

What about going to bed half hour earlier to get up at 6? Surely if you want the gains you could sacrifice that?


----------



## NewMuscle (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree, the reason you are struggling to get up is because you are going to bed late. Aim to go to bed 1/2 hr or maybe an hr earlier than you normally do. You'll then find it easier to get up. Also why not have your shower the night before. I know it's good to feel fresh in the morning but til you are used to getting up earlier this will save time in the morning.

Diet wise you need to get plenty of protein and carbs to help build and repair muscle. I recommend lean meats (chicken, turkey, a bit of beef), fish (tuna is great for protein), plenty of green veg, wholemeal rice and pasta, granary bread.. you get the idea.

Just remember to split your meals up throughout the day (5 meals in total).

Also, what is your initial goal? Do you want to bulk up, then tone or do you want to do both at the same time?


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation, although I get to bed much earlier, and do get breakfast. Other than that, I struggle to get good nutritian during the day, partly due to my work


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what job do you do?

i am a consultant i am on the road alot or staying in hotels yet i manage to eat 6-7 meals a day of good food.....to be fair guys there is no excuse if you are micro managed then a shaker some fine oats and a protein powder can give you 2-3 decent meals through the day, failing that a good protein bar


----------



## Geekzoid (Oct 26, 2010)

I am also struggling with a good diet routine. I can only eat three times a day, small food portions, been trying to get in the habit I find it a bit difficult for me. Truth is I dont like eating after 6pm. Then like around 7pm I go to the park to go walking. I know people tell me to eat between 3 to 4 hours. I am not sure if I should wake up early to eat breakfast and start from there. I just find it complicated, been trying to find out how to do it. Since I am busy also with other stuff I hardly get to eat at times or skip a meal. Yes, I know skipping a meal is bad.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Geekzoid said:


> I am also struggling with a good diet routine. I can only eat three times a day, small food portions, been trying to get in the habit I find it a bit difficult for me. Truth is I dont like eating after 6pm. Then like around 7pm I go to the park to go walking. I know people tell me to eat between 3 to 4 hours. I am not sure if I should wake up early to eat breakfast and start from there. I just find it complicated, been trying to find out how to do it. Since I am busy also with other stuff I hardly get to eat at times or skip a meal. Yes, I know skipping a meal is bad.


As Pscarb suggested, you should perhaps try add shakes into your regime. As you'll want to increase your overall calorific intake.


----------



## Ulva (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello,

You need to get plenty of protein and carbs to help build and repair muscle. I recommend you to take lean meats (chicken, turkey, a bit of beef), fish (tuna is great for protein), plenty of green vegetables,wholemeal rice and pasta, granary bread.Did you get it?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

3dwardioo said:


> Hi im struggling to get in to a routine of a good diet, i struggle to have breakfast in a morning, i leave the house at 7, so idealy i need to be up at 6 but i carnt manage it i get up at 6.40 ish have a shower get changed then its time to go, i go bed before 1. then i need some desent idea's for meals during the day aswell! i just want to grow and bulk out a bit lol my workout during the week are good, just the meals i need help with  cheers, Ed.


No disrespect mate but its all about planning. If i was you i would go to bed earlier and get up earlier for something to eat. I get up at 4.30 am for work and set off to work at 5.20am. Gives me enough time to eat as well as shower etc. Just get everything ready the night before.


----------

